# vertigo with tingling hands



## chicklet (Jul 7, 2011)

Anybody have vertigo but also your hands went all numb??  I have had vertigo before but this time it just hit me.  I went to talk on the phone and all of a sudden i was dizzy, sweating and felt like I was going to vomit.  Then my hands went numb.  I slept about 14 hrs and didn't dare open my eyes in case the room was spinning.  Just wondering if there is a reason to have vertigo???


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I'd ask my doc, not post here. I am no medical pro, but I'd be cautious of stroke or heart attack. These things all effect different people differently. Dizziness and numbness and sweating without exertion sound serious to me. So does sleeping 14 hours. Seek a professional opinion. Please.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 7, 2011)

I will second the "get to the hospital" now suggestion. Light-headed, vertigo, and hand-numbness - I am NOT a medical expert ==> might not be an inner ear problem.


----------



## suesam (Jul 7, 2011)

I third that Dr/ER visit. Just read today that dizziness, nausea and numbness were signs of heart attacks in women.... Please go....just to make sure. 

Sue


----------



## akp (Jul 7, 2011)

*I had vertigo a few years ago...*

I had about a month struggle with vertigo a few years ago which turned out to be a known but not common side effect of a medication I was on.  The vertigo began about 2-3 weeks after beginning the medication once the blood levels built up.  It went away after I stopped the medication.

I did not have hand numbness or tingling so I'm not saying it is the same, but wanted to mention that as a possible cause of the vertigo.

Anita


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 8, 2011)

My doctor told me that anytime there was numbness without an associated injury was time to get to the doctor. (He also recomended going with an associated injury but then laughed because I am not the best at going to the doctor.)  Since you have numbness, no injuries, and other symptoms you should go now.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 8, 2011)

akp said:


> I had about a month struggle with vertigo a few years ago which turned out to be a known but not common side effect of a medication I was on.  The vertigo began about 2-3 weeks after beginning the medication once the blood levels built up.  It went away after I stopped the medication.
> 
> I did not have hand numbness or tingling so I'm not saying it is the same, but wanted to mention that as a possible cause of the vertigo.
> 
> Anita



Please, let's refrain from interjecting personal experiences. That's apples and oranges and has no place in a medical matter. OP, hopefully by now you've been to a physician and checked out. Wishing you well.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Please call your PCP and report these symptoms right now.

If you do not have a PCP or cannot get in_ immediately_,  go to the nearest full -service hospital and have someone , mature and level-headeded, drive you there (or to your PCP).


----------



## Patri (Jul 8, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> Please, let's refrain from interjecting personal experiences. That's apples and oranges and has no place in a medical matter. OP, hopefully by now you've been to a physician and checked out. Wishing you well.



Then asking lay people for medical advice should also be prohibited.


----------



## chicklet (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  I will be going to my doctor next week.  I am pretty sure it might be due to the fact i have new glasses and am trying to get used to them.  The tingling hands are questionable...had them last year when i flew on a floatplane....might be an anxiety thing but will be checking with eye doctor and medical doctor just to be sure.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 9, 2011)

chicklet said:


> Thank you everyone.  I will be going to my doctor next week.  I am pretty sure it might be due to the fact i have new glasses and am trying to get used to them.  The tingling hands are questionable...had them last year when i flew on a floatplane....might be an anxiety thing but will be checking with eye doctor and medical doctor just to be sure.



 Next week ? Next week ?
 Did you spell out your symptoms to the person making the appointment ? Did you speak with your physician directly ? Did he/she ask you to come in for a B/P check or a quick look-see ?

The vertigo (if it is vertigo) may or may not be related to other symptoms, but you cannot make any assumptions.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2011)

Sort of makes one wonder when someone asks for 'advice', gets 100% to see a doc immediately- except one anecdotal report of similar symptoms- is Canadian, so there's no cost involved. And doesn't take the advice? 'Course asking for medical advice with what are recognized as serious symptoms in a timeshare interest group is in itself suspect. 

We are blessed here to have people who are expert in such a wide ranging area of subjects- medical, computers, animal health, housing, and even some timeshare knowledge.

If one asks for advice, the least they can do it act on it. Then report back on whether the advice given had value. 

Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2011)

Our daughter-in-law has had two minor strokes, and she is otherwise healthy, very thin, and very young.  Her first stroke she was 23, the second time she was 24.  She knew what it was the second time, so no leftover issues, because she went to the hospital in time. 

The first time she waited too long and has some blindness in her left eye.  Why would she ever assume some numbness and tingling, and a roaring sound in her ear was a stroke at 23?    

She is now on blood thinners and hasn't had any other issues, but she would advise you not to wait a minute.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 10, 2011)

Similar happened to me twice.  First time I ignored.  Stupid!  Second time I checked myself into hospital.  Ultimately I was diagnosed with mini-strokes (TIA Events) caused by atrial fibrillation.  Happened last November.  Now being treated with meds to thin blood, reduce blood pressure and manage irregular heart beat.  No problems since.  IMO immediate visit to Doctor or Hospital is the prudent way to go.

George


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2011)

George, that is exactly what they did for our daughter-in-law: blood thinners to control her little tiny bloodclots.  She is well, runs several miles per day, and she is confident in her doctors now.  Her other doctors didn't diagnose it and follow through.  This doc kept her in the hospital for several days, while they made sure the medication would work.  She actually has Kaiser insurance now, provided by her job, and is very pleased with her constant care.


----------



## chicklet (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay, Okay...you're a tough crowd!  Got the message and just got back from 8 hours in ER (a good night they said)  Blood work done which turned out normal then finally got to talk to Dr who said that it was vertigo and my hands went prickly because of my anxiety.  A stroke would have been numbness on one side not both at the same time in the exact same spots...he did say that i did right by coming in.  I told him i let things go for myself since i am always the caregiver not the one receiving the care...plus told him i got a severe beating from some of my tug friends......thanks!!  I do feel better that i did not have a mild stroke but will be more aware and ask for help when i do need it!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 11, 2011)

chicklet said:


> Okay, Okay...you're a tough crowd!  Got the message and just got back from 8 hours in ER (a good night they said)  Blood work done which turned out normal then finally got to talk to Dr who said that it was vertigo and my hands went prickly because of my anxiety.  A stroke would have been numbness on one side not both at the same time in the exact same spots...he did say that i did right by coming in.  I told him i let things go for myself since i am always the caregiver not the one receiving the care...plus told him i got a severe beating from some of my tug friends......thanks!!  I do feel better that i did not have a mild stroke but will be more aware and ask for help when i do need it!




  It's because we care about a fellow TUGGER who asked for help.

  It's always the worst case diagnosis until ruled out/proven otherwise.

  Vertigo *with* tingling hands requires an evaluation.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for going in and getting looked at. You (and your TUG buddies) can sleep better.

Jim


----------



## BevL (Jul 11, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Thanks for going in and getting looked at. You (and your TUG buddies) can sleep better.
> 
> Jim



I'll say.  I was a bit worried when you hadn't checked in later on the 7th!!

Even though we've never met, TUG is kinda like extended family.  Can be a bit dysfunctional at times - LOL - but nevertheless, you kind of worry a bit.

Glad to hear you're okay.  

Bev


----------

